# Gästebuch



## El_Tomato (29. Jun 2007)

Ich habe da ein kleines Gästebuch gecodet und jetzt möchte ich gerne, dass man Smileys schreiben kann, so weit so gut, aber jetzt kommt das Problem, es fügt zwar die Smileys ein, aber der Abschicken-Button funktioniert nicht mehr.
Hier der ganze Code:
Es gibt eine Datei daten.dat
eintragen.php:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">

<title></title>

<style type="text/css">
body {
	background-color: #ABF07D;
}
#Layer1 {
	position:absolute;
	left:189px;
	top:118px;
	width:131px;
	height:160px;
	z-index:1;
}
</style>

<script type="text/javascript">
var n = 1;
function add(code) {
         document.guestbook.eintrag.value += " " + code ;
}
</script>

</head>
<body>

    

Name: 
                
      <input name="name" type="text" size="38">
      

      E-Mail: 

      <input name="email" type="text" size="38">


<form action="mail.php" method="post" name="guestbook">
      <textarea name="eintrag" cols="50" rows="10"></textarea>
</form>

[url="#"][img]smileys/lach.gif[/img][/url]

<input type="submit" name="Button" value="Absenden">
</body>
</html>
```

gb.php:

```
<?php

$daten=$_POST[eintrag]."
von <a href=mailto:".$_POST[email].">".$_POST[name]."</a>

";

$datenbank = "daten.dat";

$datei = fopen($datenbank,"a");

fwrite($datei, $daten);

?><style type="text/css">
<!--
a:link {
	color: #000000;
}
a:visited {
	color: #000000;
}
a:hover {
	color: #000000;
}
a:active {
	color: #000000;
}
-->
</style>

<div align="center">
  

Eintrag erfolgreich.  </p>
  

  [url="guestbook.php"]Zurück zum Gästebuch[/url]</p>
</div>
```

guestbook.php:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
a:link {
	color: #000000;
}
a:visited {
	color: #000000;
}
a:hover {
	color: #000000;
}
a:active {
	color: #000000;
}
-->
</style><center>
  <h2 align="center"><u>Gästebuch</u></h2>

  <div align="center">
    

[url="eintragen.htm"]Ins Gästebuch eintragen[/url]</p>
    

&</p>
  </div>
</center>

<div align="center">
  <?php

$datenbank = "daten.dat"; $datei = fopen($datenbank,"r");

fpassthru($datei);

?>
</div>
```

In einer Datei habe ich etwas falsch gemacht, nur in welcher? 
Hoffe ihr konnt mir helfen!
mfg El_Tomato


----------



## The_S (29. Jun 2007)

äh, du weißt, dass du hier in einem Java-Forum bist und dort eine PHP Frage stellst!?


----------



## El_Tomato (29. Jun 2007)

Da ist ein Teil von auch Java xD


----------



## The_S (29. Jun 2007)

wo? Ich sehe nur PHP, HTML, CSS und JavaScript


----------



## El_Tomato (29. Jun 2007)

JAVAScript?!? Ich nenn sowas zwar Java aber naja ich bin auchn Newbie in dem Fach ^^
Könntest du mir nicht trotzdem weiterhelfen?


----------



## The_S (29. Jun 2007)

Nein, weil JavaScript und Java zwei vollkommen verschiedene Schuhe sind. Deshalb nennt man es auch JavaScript und nicht Java  .


----------



## El_Tomato (29. Jun 2007)

Och mist! Trotzdem danke!
Aber weisst du nicht zufällig wo ich sonst noch Fragen könnte?


----------



## Jango (29. Jun 2007)

El_Tomato hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Och mist! Trotzdem danke!
> Aber weisst du nicht zufällig wo ich sonst noch Fragen könnte?



In einem JavaScript-Forum. Google sollte dir da weiterhelfen.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2007)

El_Tomato hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Och mist! Trotzdem danke!
> Aber weisst du nicht zufällig wo ich sonst noch Fragen könnte?



Lies mal die Forenbeschreibung des Forums, in welches du gepostet hast  ???:L


_[Edit by Beni: geschlossen weil dieser Thread dauernd vollgespammt wird]_


----------

